# Filing taxes if you drive both Lyft/Uber



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

Do I need to file 2 separate times? Or do I add up uber and lyft and file that as one? Thanks.


----------



## StarzykCPA (Aug 6, 2015)

You can include both sources of income on the same Schedule C since they both relate to the same business.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> You can include both sources of income on the same Schedule C since they both relate to the same business.


thank you


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

StarzykCPA said:


> You can include both sources of income on the same Schedule C since they both relate to the same business.


I did the same. (working for both) but also my wife work $500 on uber last year.. and we are filling Joinly. Do i add her number to my Schedule C or she need to do it separate?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> I did the same. (working for both) but also my wife work $500 on uber last year.. and we are filling Joinly. Do i add her number to my Schedule C or she need to do it separate?


The IRS created the *"qualified joint venture"* election in 2007. This allows the husband and wife to be treated as two sole proprietors of the same business (instead of as partners). To do this, you must file jointly.

According to the IRS, your business qualifies if:


You and your spouse are the _only_ partners in the business;
Both partners "materially participate" in the business;
You file a joint tax return; and
Both spouses agree to the election of qualified joint venture.
As a qualified joint venture, each partner completes a separate Schedule C on which they list their share of all revenues and expenses. Let's say the partnership is 50/50 and the business had revenue of $100,000 and expenses of $60,000. Each partner would report income of $50,000 and expenses of $30,000 on their Schedule C and pay the corresponding taxes.

The partners each file a Schedule C along with the joint 1040 form.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> I did the same. (working for both) but also my wife work $500 on uber last year.. and we are filling Joinly. Do i add her number to my Schedule C or she need to do it separate?


In your case it doesn't have to be 50/50. like the above post. Your wife could claim her $500 on her schedule C and you could claim whatever you got on your 1099's on your schedule C but you will have to file separate schedule c's and possibly separate schedule SE's to pay self employment taxes (if you have any net positive income over $400.00)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> I did the same. (working for both) but also my wife work $500 on uber last year.. and we are filling Joinly. Do i add her number to my Schedule C or she need to do it separate?


Also rules might be a little different in Melbourne! Sorry I didn't notice that.


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

is melbourne, Florida and yes i will do 2 schedule C.. and i dont know if i need to do schedule SE. i did 15,000 in uber 1,200 in lyft and my wife 500 in uber... and this is my 1st year working on H&R Block (1st year tax pro) so im trying to learn how to do my taxes and help the locals uber too. this is the form that HR block give us for uber driver


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> is melbourne, Florida and yes i will do 2 schedule C.. and i dont know if i need to do schedule SE. i did 15,000 in uber 1,200 in lyft and my wife 500 in uber... and this is my 1st year working on H&R Block (1st year tax pro) so im trying to learn how to do my taxes and help the locals uber too. this is the form that HR block give us for uber driver


so your doing your taxes yourself with HR block software?


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

yes in the HR office, is free for me, but still need to learn how to itemized my own taxes ( last yesr 1st time house owner) and how to do schedule c for all the uber i did last year


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> yes in the HR office, is free for me, but still need to learn how to itemized my own taxes ( last yesr 1st time house owner) and how to do schedule c for all the uber i did last year


Well there's a lot of help on this board. Do you work at block?


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

yes, its my 1st year been a tax associate. Im allowed to do only 1040ez and 1040a but im learning all the other stuff from coworkers and this forum to do my own taxes in the office.


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Well there's a lot of help on this board. Do you work at block?


you work in hr block too?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> you work in hr block too?


no, I'm studying for Enrolled Agent exam #2. Passed 1st, taking 2nd in couple of weeks.


----------



## ravv88 (Feb 24, 2015)

nice, i want to do the exams, but i will be more comfortable next year or maybe the next one,, how many years you have on this?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

ravv88 said:


> nice, i want to do the exams, but i will be more comfortable next year or maybe the next one,, how many years you have on this?


Took the 1st test February 2015, The 2nd (business) test is much more difficult than the 1st mostly because its a lot more material. The third test should be the easiest of the 3 because it has a lot less material. Hoping to have the 3rd one done by June or so.


----------

